# Urb. San José - Ica



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Yaaaa, ya estoy saliendo para allá! En la noche te las paso !


----------



## POZU (Aug 7, 2008)

Se ve agradable y tranquila la urbanización...lo que me sorprende es los espacios verdes conseguidos por el hombre y las dunas tan cerca. Nuestra hermosísima Ica.

p.d. Disculpen por no presentarme queridos foristas. Esta es mi primera participación...tengo mucho material para mostrar; espero tengan paciencia y me ayuden en esto porque soy "algo lento" en estos temas.


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

whoaa... otro iqueño mas! bienvenido Pozu


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Yo pensé que era chimbotano por su perfil xD!


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

plop... eso no decia hace rato, bueh...


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

muy buenas fotos.


----------



## apocaliptico666 (Nov 6, 2007)

a partir de ahora tienen que hacer urbanizaciones asi por dios:nuts:


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

He pasado infinidad de veces por esa zona. xD

Veo fotos de Ica y me emociono. Es un lugar que me resulta bastante conocido puesto que por esa zona viven dos amigos míos. 

Voy a ver si más adelante colaboro con algunas fotos. u_u


----------



## POZU (Aug 7, 2008)

Muchachos, soy de Nuevo Chimbote...me expresé de Ica como hermosísima porque está en mi patria y la quiero...y porque tiene sus cosas lindas claro.

Saludos.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy bonita la urbanización


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Muy bonita, limpia, pintada (menos las ultimas fotos) y ordenada la urbanización,  que bueno que el terremoto no las afectó tanto.


----------



## Elantra007 (Jun 3, 2008)

^^, no las afectó en nada.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Vaya que sorpresa, muy bonita la urbanización San José.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

nekun20 said:


> Muy bonita, limpia, pintada (menos las ultimas fotos) y ordenada la urbanización,  que bueno que el terremoto no las afectó tanto.


En realidad, el terremoto no afectó en nada a buena parte de la zona sur de Ica. Me refiero a las urbanizaciones donde se concentran la clase media y media baja: San José, La Moderna, Puente Blanco, Villa del Médico, Luren, San Isidro, San Luis, etc. Tampoco afectó a La Angostura, una residencial ubicada al norte de Ica. 

La parte afectada estuvo en el mismo centro de la ciudad y los distritos. En el centro de Ica todavía habían algunas casas viejas con columnas de madrea. Yo siempre esperaba a que desaparecieran esas casas cuanto antes. Las casas viejas ya no están, pero no esperaba que ocurriese de una forma tan desgradable.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Esas "casas viejas", eran la historia de la ciudad..... en verdad solo el centro se cayo, ninguna urbanizacion ni al norte, centro, este u oeste de la ciudad sufrio daños (o en lo mas minimo). Los distritos tambien sufrieron daños.
El problema es que estaban tan mal mantenidas que las maderas se habian podrido y era obvio que se iban a caer....


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Se ve bien, me recuerda a la Urb. la Merced y algo de California en Trujillo


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

uranio said:


> Se ve bien, me recuerda a la Urb. la Merced y algo de California en Trujillo


¿La merced?, naa que ver, San jose por lo menos en las fotos tiene mas verde. Ademas la merced tiene construcciones mas grandes, el hotel el brujo, edificiosd e departamentos. De California si no puedo decir nada porque no conosco.


----------

